# Dead Battery?



## ironranger (Jun 6, 2013)

2012 Cruze about one year old and 15K miles. Any opinions on this? Last night went to start the car and click click click, I jumped it and it started right up. Drove around for about 20 minutes and back in the garage turned it off, turned it on, no problem. This morning completely dead battery. Had a hard time even getting it into neutral to push it backwards so I could jump it. It was completely dead. Did finally jump start it and got it to the dealership. Got a call a couple hours later saying the battery is bad, has a bad cell and they will replace it under warranty with a new battery. They had to order one but will be here tomorrow.
I've never had a new battery go bad in just one year. Any opinions on this would be greatly appreciated. Does this happen to newer batteries or is there another possible problem. Thank you so much.

-DeeDee


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

id say its rare but it does happen. you should be fine with your new battery. if the same thing starts to happen right away then you know you have some sort of draw going on.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

I had my battery go bad several months ago, at the time it was probably 1 1/2 years old. Replaced it myself and not a problem since. Most likely just a fluke for you too.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## ironranger (Jun 6, 2013)

Thank you. I just find it hard to believe that this would happen so quickly overnight. A bad cell? Would a bad cell make the battery go completely dead overnight?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Please keep me posted on the status of your vehicle after the new battery is put in. I am here to answer any questions or assist you if you need it. A private message is the quickest way to reach me.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## springer64 (May 14, 2013)

ironranger said:


> Thank you. I just find it hard to believe that this would happen so quickly overnight. A bad cell? Would a bad cell make the battery go completely dead overnight?


bad cell can drop available voltage enough to cause what you experienced. it can happen at any time; old or new battery.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

ironranger said:


> Thank you. I just find it hard to believe that this would happen so quickly overnight. A bad cell? Would a bad cell make the battery go completely dead overnight?


It can.


----------



## ironranger (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks for the quick replies. I'll let you know if the new battery does the job.


----------



## MD5335 (Oct 16, 2012)

ironranger said:


> Thank you. I just find it hard to believe that this would happen so quickly overnight. A bad cell? Would a bad cell make the battery go completely dead overnight?


In one of my previous vehicles (the Maxima below), I drove from Los Angeles to San Jose (~360 miles), dropped my luggage off at home, went 2 miles to a gas station, filled up, got in the car and it wouldn't crank. The battery had succumbed right there. I dropped a new battery in and had no electrical issues for the 3 or so more years that I owned the car. So, in my case, the battery became unable to crank the car in the space of about 10 minutes.


----------



## CrappyCruze (Aug 2, 2013)

Glad it's not just me...Yesterday I had to get the SECOND BATTERY replaced in TWO YEARS! and because it was already a replacement battery, it was only covered for 1 year as a replacement part. well, yesterday made it 1 year and 1 month and now they want to charge me $150 for a new battery....one battery in the first year, 2 batteries in 2 years. this isn't a fluke. is this just another poorly made chevy?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

CrappyCruze said:


> Glad it's not just me...Yesterday I had to get the SECOND BATTERY replaced in TWO YEARS! and because it was already a replacement battery, it was only covered for 1 year as a replacement part. well, yesterday made it 1 year and 1 month and now they want to charge me $150 for a new battery....one battery in the first year, 2 batteries in 2 years. this isn't a fluke. is this just another poorly made chevy?


IF I was going to replace the battery I would not buy it at the dealer, $175(on sale for $139) one can get a group 47 600CCA Sears Die Hard AGM battery. The Factory Delco is only 438CCA. DieHard Advanced Gold Car Battery: Starting Power From Sears

My guess these factory batteries are so low output to begin with that any slight degradation of the battery due to heat or weak cell put them out of commission.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

CrappyCruze said:


> Glad it's not just me...Yesterday I had to get the SECOND BATTERY replaced in TWO YEARS! and because it was already a replacement battery, it was only covered for 1 year as a replacement part. well, yesterday made it 1 year and 1 month and now they want to charge me $150 for a new battery....one battery in the first year, 2 batteries in 2 years. this isn't a fluke. is this just another poorly made chevy?


Go elsewhere for your next battery - you don't need a "GM" battery, just one that meets or exceeds the Cruze's OEM battery for cranking amps. There are a lot of good battery brands out there. Maybe someone here will have some suggestions for you.

Also, last year JD Powers release a most repaired/replaced part of a car in the first three years across all car lines - Batteries were number 1, even above tires.


----------



## Octane Cruze (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah this occasionally does happen. I mean they can't always get it right the first time!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

I've had batteries come back defective after just a few days. I've sold exide and delco over the years. This stuff happens.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

This happens a lot more than you think - even with well-respected car battery brands. They're prone to extreme conditions - extreme cold and extreme heat - living under the hood.

Several car makers started putting batteries in the trunks of cars where they're not subject to the same conditions, and they tend to last much longer.

This reminds me - I need to get some jumper cables to put in the Cruze.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

jblackburn said:


> Several car makers started putting batteries in the trunks of cars where they're not subject to the same conditions, and they tend to last much longer.


The 2006 cobalt ss I drove had the battery in the trunk, thank makes installing an amp a whole lot easier!


----------



## Nathan of Aus. (May 16, 2013)

My cruze has only done 5,500km (3,500miles) and is almost 6 months old. Every time I've started it from a cold start over the past week it has taken a couple of seconds to start. I have the radio, lights, fans and AC etc off when I start so that I'm not overloading the battery. My trip computer shows that the alternator is charging the battery when driving. Has anyone else experienced this? I'm hoping that this isn't going to lead to a dead battery in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

The weirdest dead battery I have ever had was in 1978 when I was a courier driving a Holden 1 Ton truck. I was doing a spare parts run from a warehouse to spare parts shops, and when I started the truck all was normal, I drove about 2 miles stopped at a red light and the engine just stopped. There was barely enough power in the battery to turn the dash lights on and not even a click from the starter. The truck was just 12 months old and it turned out to be a leaking cell in the battery. The NRMA (roadside assist) was called and they jump started me and said the charging system was fine and just keep the revs up a bit until I could get to a spare parts shop. Fortunately that was ease for me and at my next delivery I put in a new heavy duty battery and never had another problem. It is unfair to blame the car company for these type of issues,


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

DeeDee you should be covered for a replacement.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

Just this afternoon for me. It started, but, sounded like the battery was low when trying to start...

Anyways, on my trip, all my stops I made, the car started right up.. No issues at all...

OP, what did the dealership say the battery is covered under? 3/36 or the 5/100?

I'm going in on this Sat. to see about a stuck thromstat and my 4th gear in my manual Transmission. Its not grinding, but its making the shifter vibrate really bad, and causing a weird noise..


----------

